# Other > Fun and games >  What was the last thing you ate/drank?

## Honeyflower

Mine is a cup of tea.

----------


## S deleted

Drank - San Miguel (warming up for Eurovision)

Ate - chicken breast, stuffed mushrooms and cheese and onion croquettes (my sister's recommendation)

----------


## Paula

Drank, water
Ate, dairy milk chocolate  :O:

----------


## magie06

Drank Squash in water 
Ate Birthday cake.

----------


## Suzi

Apple and mango squash with loads of ice
Bellini popsicle  :O:  Nomnomnomnomnomnom

----------

S deleted (13-05-17)

----------


## Honeyflower

Tea again  :):

----------


## S deleted

Water. Not eaten yet today

----------


## magie06

Diet coke. No food yet today.

----------


## Paula

> Tea again


Have you had anything since your last tea?

----------


## purplefan

Cup of tea and a slice of battenburg cake.

----------


## Honeyflower

> Have you had anything since your last tea?


Yes, I had my dinner, Gammon and chips and more tea  :):

----------


## S deleted

Beef curry and rice and water

----------


## purplefan

I had kippers and brown bread toasted this morning. Can of coke.

----------


## Honeyflower

Tea....

----------


## OldMike

Porridge & a mug of coffee.  :Tea:

----------


## magie06

Diet coke and a pink and white.

----------


## purplefan

Scrambled eggs and a cup of coffee.

----------


## Charbear

Last drank water

----------


## magie06

My lunch. 3 small slices of brown bread, a peach, a pear and a banana.

----------


## Suzi

ice cubes

----------


## purplefan

Corn beef sandwich and a can of diet coke.

----------


## Suzi

lemonade and medication  :O:

----------


## purplefan

Medication, ice cubes. I hope your eating properly suzi?

----------


## purplefan

Scrambled eggs on toast.

----------


## Suzi

> Medication, ice cubes. I hope your eating properly suzi?


I am indeed, I had salad and hummus and some baguette before the medication and ice cubes  :O:  Thank you for checking up on me x

----------


## magie06

A bunch of grapes.

----------

